# Vikings Fire Childress



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Vikings announced today that they have fired Brad Childress as their coach.

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/40317738/ns/sports-nfl/

Looks like the Green Bay Packers have the distinction of first pasting a team, only to have the losing team's bad coach fired thereafter. First the Cowboys, now the Vikings.

Can't wait to see them play the Bears a few weeks down the road.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Are you sayin' Lovie's a goner? Awww, now wouldn't that be great? :lol:

The Pack would have to beat them pretty bad for that to happen, even though Lovie likes to take a lot of gambles in the middle of the games.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The Vikings announced today that they have fired Brad Childress as their coach.
> 
> http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/40317738/ns/sports-nfl/
> 
> ...


I watched that game yesterday. You could hear the fans chanting "Fire Childress".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

scottandregan said:


> Are you sayin' Lovie's a goner? Awww, now wouldn't that be great? :lol:
> 
> The Pack would have to beat them pretty bad for that to happen, even though Lovie likes to take a lot of gambles in the middle of the games.


If it wasn't for gaining some of the easiest schedules the past 5 years and a whole lotta luck....Lovie would already be toast.

Just look what kind of hoopla was made about Lovie trading for their "superstar", and then see just how big a bust Jay Cutler has been. A few more losses...and Lovie will be on the "watch list" for cannings at the end of the season too.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lots of hate for Lovie, who's team is currently in 1st & has also won a NFC title. Packer fans are like Cowboys fans...convinced your team is great when in reality your teams haven't won a NFC title in 13 & 15 years respectively. 

(No, I'm not a Bears fan.)


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Lots of hate for Lovie, who's team is currently in 1st & has also won a NFC title. Packer fans are like Cowboys fans...convinced your team is great when in reality your teams haven't won a NFC title in 13 & 15 years respectively.
> 
> (No, I'm not a Bears fan.)


I personally love having Lovie be the coach of the Bears, one of the main talking points he used when he was hired was to beat the Packers. :lol: Lovie makes decisions based on feelings and not on what has been proven to work, this is why he has his team try fake punts, go for it on 4th down and try trick plays when they are early in the game and they don't need to do it. Yes the Bears are in first place in the division, and yes I know they beat the Pack, but I also know that if the Bears have a little losing streak the Bears fans will jump the Lovie ship as fast as the Bears will get rid of a QB for having a bad game.

I watch most Bears games just to see the beginning of the end.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Lots of hate for Lovie, who's team is currently in 1st & has also won a NFC title. Packer fans are like Cowboys fans...convinced your team is great when in reality your teams haven't won a NFC title in 13 & 15 years respectively.
> 
> (No, I'm not a Bears fan.)


You'd think with having one of the easist schedules...you could almost fall into 7-3....They could just as easily fall out. Even some of their diehard fans I know think Lovie is next on the chopping block.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> (No, I'm not a Bears fan.)


Maybe just a Packer/Cowboys hater. :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Firing Childress is a start.

Now they need a new GM... and they need to bench Favre.

At this point, the season is over... they need to find out if they can salvage Tavaris Jackson OR if they need to draft a QB next season and start over.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You'd think with having one of the easist schedules...you could almost fall into 7-3....They could just as easily fall out. Even some of their diehard fans I know think Lovie is next on the chopping block.


Easy schedule? The Pack play all the same teams this year pretty much...GB plays SF & ATL - CHI plays Car & Sea.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> Maybe just a Packer/Cowboys hater. :lol:


Half right...hate the Cowboys & Pats.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Firing Childress is a start.
> 
> Now they need a new GM... and they need to bench Favre.
> 
> At this point, the season is over... they need to find out if they can salvage Tavaris Jackson OR if they need to draft a QB next season and start over.


Knowing/Assuming :lol: Favre won't be back next year, the Vikings would be insane not to give Jackson a chance to play out the season. What do they have to lose?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Packer fans are like Cowboys fans...convinced your team is great when in reality your teams haven't won a NFC title in 13 & 15 years respectively.


We Packer fans DO have the NFC title (Newly Fired Coaches). Dallas' coach, then a bye week, then Childress. Who do we play next week?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Easy schedule? The Pack play all the same teams this year pretty much...GB plays SF & ATL - CHI plays Car & Sea.


Look at the preseason records based on last year...totally not equal. 


Davenlr said:


> We Packer fans DO have the NFC title (Newly Fired Coaches). Dallas' coach, then a bye week, then Childress. Who do we play next week?


Atlanta in Atlanta....nothing will happen there with the coach.

Not to worry...Bears come soon...any team with a coach named Lovie should always be on the lookout for a replacement. :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

scottandregan said:


> Knowing/Assuming :lol: Favre won't be back next year, the Vikings would be insane not to give Jackson a chance to play out the season. What do they have to lose?


Exactly... and it makes so much sense that they probably will not do it!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Exactly... and it makes so much sense that they probably will not do it!


Probably not....they may want to "spend out" their $20 Million investment... :lol:


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

My dream scenario is to have Darrell Bevell (Brett Favre’s BFF) hired as the Queens head coach. Then sit back and watch the media circus around the “will he or won’t he” come back again! :lol:


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Look at the preseason records based on last year...totally not equal.


You're right.....totally not equal. The Bears schedule is tougher.

Rank / Team / Combined / W-L Pct.

T14. / Bears / 129-127 / .504

T22. / Packers / 125-131 / .488

http://espn.go.com/blog/nflnation/post/_/id/21479/2010-strength-of-schedule

SF


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

SWORDFISH said:


> You're right.....totally not equal. The Bears schedule is tougher.
> 
> Rank / Team / Combined / W-L Pct.
> 
> ...


Now follow that thought all the way through the way ESPN did on the air...this year's competition (schedule) as well in combination...many of Chicago's competitors dropped off the table this season, giving them an easier schedule the past *year*.

Not to worry...after the Pack toasts the Bears at Lambeau...a fellow named Lovie will get his walking papers too.


----------

